
Seattle bans events of 250 people - mbforbes
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/inslee-orders-halt-on-large-gatherings-in-seattle-region-asks-schools-to-prepare-for-closure-to-slow-coronavirus-spread/
======
mbforbes
Better link: [https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/inslee-
or...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/inslee-orders-halt-
on-large-gatherings-in-seattle-region-asks-schools-to-prepare-for-closure-to-
slow-coronavirus-spread/)

~~~
dang
Ok, changed from [https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/health/coronavirus...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-
news/health/coronavirus-daily-news-update-march-11-what-to-know-today-about-
covid-19-in-the-seattle-area-washington-state-and-the-nation/).

